

Google account not letting me log out.  - CalmQuiet

So I usually develop in FireFox on Mac, but keep Safari (3.1.2 at moment) open for occasional browsing, HackerN, googling, gmailing.<p>Today I notice that I cannot log OUT from gmail account from the main google.com page in Safari.  Clicking "sign out" just refreshes the page. [ Everything like Javascript is turned ON; no add-on ware to Safari. ]<p>Next I went to Firefox, and I could log in - and then log out, no problem.<p>But not from Safari.  I could track down the cookie and delete, but I'd like first to figure out WHY google should be glitching.  Doesn't this strike others as a strange state of affairs?  Ever had it in <i>any</i> browser?
======
Jasber
This should be on a site like Stackoverflow. That being said, the same thing
happened to me. The problem was the GMail offline plugin for Google Gears.
Delete it from /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/ and restart Safari.

------
Dobbs
Yea this happened to me the other day. Not sure why but clearing your cookies
will fix it.

